# How to make friends with other "street" people/panhandlers when I'm shy/got social phobia?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm currently homeless, my s/o is in jail and think hes gonna be there for a bit. I have hardcore social anxiety and don't like being in crowds of people more then 4, there is this "panhandling" cruw that's near where I panhandle, they actually pretty nice, they shared there drinks and gave me permission to sleep in there tent. Im wondering of some good ways to pay back these people, I also would like to make friends with them, and also make friends with other street people as well, Im tired of always wandering the streets alone, I'm vulernable to a lot of things. What would be the best way to make friends with random people ( like acquittances) I know , I want to ask them to drink and if they wanna go for coffee or something, but don't wanna sound like I"m hitting on them, picking them up, when all im trying to do is chill and socialize with somebody.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 27, 2021)

my advice would be to just share what you can with them. offer food/booze whatever and just hang out and chat. keep it casual, and i would probably advise not getting too wasted around people you've just met.


----------



## roguetrader (Mar 31, 2021)

most people relate to each other by talking about what they have in common - so for you I would say that this is life on the street / the underground scene & the struggle to survive.. beggars often love to talk about what kind of day they are having, then there's wheres safe to sleep / hang out / get free food etc - if you need anything you can ask other peoples advice on where to get it.... also there's all the daily gossip and intrigue about the drink and drug scene, who got crazy / locked up etc etc

honestly if you just go and sit and chill in a small group people will generally include you and talk to you, people want to socialise and form bonds with others...


----------

